# Info about bitches in season



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I had 4 bitches go into season this week. I just wanted to share a little secret among breeders that we use to keep our males from losing their heads. This is an article I wrote for another forum

I have had many years of my males going nuts when my bitches go into heat. They wouldn't eat and would whine all day long and drive me batty. Now that I use Chlorophyll My dogs don't even care if my bitches are in full blown heat. I can never be without it now. The Chlorophyll is a natural body deodorant that will mask the smell of a bitch in season and also urine. Of course you would never leave a male alone with her at this time but it will keep the males from going nuts and I can keep peace and quiet in my house. You can use the liquid Chlorophyll but I like to use the pills. You can get 100mg Chlorophyll at the health food store. I would give 2 pills (to a med sized dog) for the first day then 1 pill everyday after that while in season. When she ovulates and if the males act like they can smell it then you can give 2 pills a day. Your dog's will be poop green that is normal, and they may get the runs at first but then it should stop after the first day or so.

And of course if you plan on breeding your bitch do not use Chlorophyll the male may not show interest.

Now go on buy some Chlorophyll and enjoy the peace and quiet! :clap:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Cholorophyll...like the stuff in plants that makes it green right?? What else is it used for (curious)


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL that's pretty cool .. Since I have 2 females and a male I may have to try that with simba so far no heats going on here LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Often this is used for colostomy patients, so if you have a hard time locating it ask the pharmacist or a store that carries medical supplies. You can purchase it on the internet and Nutrition Express will ship overseas.
But I have found it in health food stores for $10 for 90 count. There is a product called Oxy Chlor (it is a clear gel cap) but that is different. You want the green gel caps or compressed caps. Yes the stuff in plants


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Great post! Even if you don't have a male, its a good idea to use for added protection from neighboring dogs and strays.


----------

